# [Teeth Megathread] Whitening, Straightening, Personal Routines, ect



## Tricky (Sep 2, 2018)

*My personal routine*

_Morning_
-Brush w/ standard toothpaste and Electric Toothbrush
_Evening_
-Activated Charcoal Powder (Every other day)
-Floss w/ dental floss
-Brush w/ standard toothpaste and Electric Toothbrush


----------



## Tony (Sep 2, 2018)

teeth health is based on your diet not how often you brush your teeth
ps: how you made this megathread instantly on the front page


----------



## x69 (Sep 2, 2018)

Tony said:


> teeth health is based on your diet not how often you brush your teeth
> ps: how you made this megathread instantly on the front page



He has manipulated the mods.


----------



## qwep (Sep 2, 2018)

I have teeth aswell bro


----------



## Tricky (Sep 2, 2018)

Tony said:


> teeth health is based on your diet not how often you brush your teeth
> ps: how you made this megathread instantly on the front page



This is a Forum for Lookmaxing, full of young guys. While health is very important, especially long term, many conditions related to malnutrition won't affect us for years to come. I don't think it's a controversial statement to say that people care more about the way they appear (whiteness, general appearance, ect) rather than general health topics.


x69 said:


> He has manipulated the mods.



I contacted a mod and asked if I could create a Teeth megathread. They said yes, but only if I gave up my ultra powerful 900iq cleansing routine listed above. It was a tough deal, but I'm a man of my word.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 2, 2018)

@Braziliancel Do you know about this service? Is it any good? https://smiledirectclub.com/pricing/
I have an Overbite, and some crooked teeth, but b/c of my big lips, it's hard to notice. I wanna get it fixed though


----------



## Braziliancel (Sep 2, 2018)

Tricky said:


> @Braziliancel Do you know about this service? Is it any good? https://smiledirectclub.com/pricing/
> I have an Overbite, and some crooked teeth, but b/c of my big lips, it's hard to notice. I wanna get it fixed though


never heard of it, but it looks kinda archaic. fixing your overbite will sure increase points in your SMV


----------



## Tricky (Sep 2, 2018)

Braziliancel said:


> never heard of it, but it looks kinda archaic. fixing your overbite will sure increase points in your SMV



I'm actually curious how. Like, does it improve my jaw?


----------



## YalaDAMNchili (Sep 2, 2018)

For any of you who have braces or are thinking about investing in braces or any other mechanism for fixing the ole kisser, invest in a waterpik and use it whenever you're home everytime you eat something! Much faster and more effective than simply swishing water around or taking a dental floss pick and mining for any chunck of food.


----------



## satoshisacuck (Sep 2, 2018)

I get regular dental checkups for scaling. I think your diet is very important, my family keeps drinking freaking chai/tea and I have developed a habit of drinking coffee/tea per day and for some reason they also buy Coke a lot too.

I think I am just gonna stop drinking coffee, the caffeine tolerance build is not good to have when you need it (let's say a project or test is coming up or you need to work on something, if you have a high caffiene tolerence like I did when I had a ECA stack, it was very bad)

Same goes for Red Bull, try to turn that shit down if you can, at one point I was drinking it regularly.

I am drinking Coke as I type this with ice...


----------



## Nibba (Sep 3, 2018)

If you mewed as a child (proper bite not the autistic mewing and face pulling you see around here), you will have straight teeth for the most part

But if you're like me and had gaps in his teeth and malloclusion on the bottom row, get braces. Best decision from my parents tbh. Just make sure to wear your retainer nightly once you get the braces themselves off


----------



## 11gaijin (Sep 3, 2018)

My teeth were fucked but invisalign has worked wonders. The next step is aw surgery to fix my underbite and then ascension tbhtbh


----------



## Nibba (Sep 3, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> My teeth were fucked but invisalign has worked wonders. The next step is aw surgery to fix my underbite and then ascension tbhtbh


What surgery are you getting boyo? Maybe bsso or something?


----------



## 11gaijin (Sep 3, 2018)

Nibba said:


> What surgery are you getting boyo? Maybe bsso or something?


Yeah man BSSO with sliding genioplasty. I made a detailed post about that earlier.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 3, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Yeah man BSSO with sliding genioplasty. I made a detailed post about that earlier.


Yeah I think I remember that ngl

Please make a thread of before and after pics please


----------



## 11gaijin (Sep 3, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah I think I remember that ngl
> 
> Please make a thread of before and after pics please


Of course boyo.


----------



## Tony (Sep 3, 2018)

fuark my teeth are straight without gaps but still ended up with SHIT CHIN


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 3, 2018)

Tony said:


> fuark my teeth are straight without gaps but still ended up with SHIT CHIN



If you just wear a chinstrap where ever you go nobody will notice. Also take a skateboard with you so nobody noticesnthe chinstrap


----------



## 11gaijin (Sep 3, 2018)

Tony said:


> fuark my teeth are straight without gaps but still ended up with SHIT CHIN


Chin doesn't have to do with teeth. Chinbone is independent imo


----------



## Nibba (Sep 3, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Chin doesn't have to do with teeth. Chinbone is independent imo


I think a lot of chin is from genetics but some is from not having proper bite or posture during developmental years


----------



## Tony (Sep 3, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I think a lot of chin is from genetics but some is from not having proper bite or posture during developmental years


prolly will grow after my second puberty


----------



## Nibba (Sep 3, 2018)

Tony said:


> prolly will grow after my second puberty


i hope mine does a bit too


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 3, 2018)

Nibba said:


> i hope mine does a bit too



What is a second puberty?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 3, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> What is a second puberty?


men keep growing throughout their early 20s usually, but there is no such thing as second puberty. just jokin around m9-1


----------



## ptethisbs (Sep 4, 2018)

i got the crest strips like 4-5 years ago. results were really nice but they passed after couple of months.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

ptethisbs said:


> i got the crest strips like 4-5 years ago. results were really nice but they passed after couple of months.


Did you keep using them lmao


----------



## ptethisbs (Sep 4, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Did you keep using them lmao


no lol. you just use all the strips in the package i think its 20 days. your not supposed to put it everyday.. only for 20 days


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

ptethisbs said:


> no lol. you just use all the strips in the package i think its 20 days. your not supposed to put it everyday.. only for 20 days


Then start using em again lmao u got nothing to lose bro


----------



## ptethisbs (Sep 4, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Then start using em again lmao u got nothing to lose bro


lol i just said my opinion on them to help other people here. idc about such stuff anymore, i lost any hope.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

ptethisbs said:


> lol i just said my opinion on them to help other people here. idc about such stuff anymore, i lost any hope.


Can you send me a link on where to buy them slayer


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 4, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Can you send me a link on where to buy them slayer



Send to me too brah


----------



## GAY (Sep 4, 2018)

my teeth are relatively portional but they are more yellow than a chinese man in the simpsons sadly


----------



## Tricky (Sep 4, 2018)

GAY said:


> my teeth are relatively portional but they are more yellow than a chinese man in the simpsons sadly


What have you tried?


----------



## GAY (Sep 4, 2018)

Tricky said:


> What have you tried?


brushing teeth with electric toothbrush and crest 3d white toothpaste

I wanna try this but dont know if legit:
https://looksmax.org/threads/does-this-work.44/


----------



## treedude (Sep 5, 2018)

Brush vigorously at a 45 degree angle both the front and the back of the teeth.

Brush the tongue surface in common bacteria spots usually the left and right sides and the far back and area near uvula.

Gargle with water spit

Floss by moving to the left and right of each gum slit.

Gargle with mouthwash while making an 'ahhhhh' noise to reach back of mouth'.

If you want white teeth only way is with those bleaching kits from the dentist or the ones found online that cost 350 - 500 usd.


----------



## Limerencel (Sep 5, 2018)

I just brush my teeth.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 5, 2018)

I just paint my teeth a new shade of whote tbhtbh


----------



## Nibba (Sep 5, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I just paint my teeth a new shade of whote tbhtbh


Truly the only right answer ITT ngl


----------



## ptethisbs (Sep 6, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Can you send me a link on where to buy them slayer





Intel.Imperitive said:


> Send to me too brah


crest strips are BY FAR the most popular in the world.. they got them on every supermarket like walmart etc. and amazon ofcourse..


----------



## Nibba (Sep 6, 2018)

ptethisbs said:


> crest strips are BY FAR the most popular in the world.. they got them on every supermarket like walmart etc. and amazon ofcourse..


Thanks. Wasn't sure if you got them for super cheap somewhere


----------



## ptethisbs (Sep 6, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Thanks. Wasn't sure if you got them for super cheap somewhere


i got them from amazon. but it was couple of years ago.. just look for the best deal.


----------

